# Zeitausgabe



## Wurzelseppi (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand eine griffige Routine zur Hand, die mir z.b

aus 

115000 Sekunden 

Tage - Stunden - Minuten - Sekunden

01 - 7 - 56 - 40

macht ?

also am Ende : 01:07:56:40 ausspuckt ?


oder halt nur Stunden Minuten Sekunden ging auch


Danke im voraus.


Gruß,

Wurzelseppi


----------



## teppi (26. Juli 2005)

Huhu,

```
public void berechne(int inSekunden){

	int tage = inSekunden / 86400;
	int stunden = (inSekunden % 86400) / 3600; 
	int minuten = ((inSekunden % 86400) % (stunden * 3600)) / 60;
	int sekunden = (( inSekunden % 86400) % 60); 
	
        System.out.println(tage);
	System.out.println(stunden);
	System.out.println(minuten);
	System.out.println(sekunden);

}
```

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Thomas Darimont (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo!


```
/**
  * 
  */
 package de.tutorials;
 
 import java.util.Calendar;
 import java.util.GregorianCalendar;
 
 /**
  * @author Tom
  *
  */
 public class TimeExample {
 
 	/**
 	 * @param args
 	 */
 	public static void main(String[] args) {
 		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
 
 		GregorianCalendar gc = new GregorianCalendar();
 		gc.setTimeInMillis(115000 * 1000);
 		
 		System.out.println(gc.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_YEAR) - 1);
 		System.out.println(gc.get(Calendar.HOUR_OF_DAY) - 1);
 		System.out.println(gc.get(Calendar.MINUTE));
 		System.out.println(gc.get(Calendar.SECOND));
 		
 	}
 
 }
```
 
 Gruß Tom


----------



## Wurzelseppi (26. Juli 2005)

Vielen Dank an alle...........das wars was ich gesucht habe !!


----------

